# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Virtual identities for consumers and celebrities in the emerging digital world, ObEN, Inc., Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ObEN, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "ObEN raises $5M from Tencent to create AI celebrities for AR"

by Lucas Matney
July 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ObEN Personal Artificial Intelligence demo on ARKit

Published on Sep 6, 2017




> Welcome to ObEN, where we invent the future of Personal Artificial Intelligence (PAI). We create digital avatars that look, talk, sing and behave just like its human counterpart.

----------


## Airicist

ObEN creates world's first personal AI Art Concerige at K11 Shanghai

Published on Apr 17, 2018




> Ready to have a personal guided museum experience? No need to purchase the audio tour - ObEN debuted our Personal AI art concierge at K11 Shanghai's new exhibit - featuring the Personal AI (PAI) of K11 founder Adrian Cheng personally bringing visitors on a journey through the display, art history, and exhibit development.

----------


## Airicist

"AfreecaTV and ObEN Sign MOU to Develop Broadcast Jockey Avatars for Content Streaming"
Korea’s largest P2P streaming platform to work with AI company to develop digital clones of human streamers capable of creating an endless variety of new media content

March 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"ObEN Launches PAI Studio™, a Turn-Key AI Avatar Content Creation and Management Platform"
Leading AI company creates first of its kind SaaS for customized avatar content generation and management

November 21, 2019

----------

